# Gps numbers



## TunaFish51 (May 22, 2012)

I know this is a Pensacola forum but does any body have any numbers for port everglades inlit.

Thank you


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Just use Google earth and pick the numbers from that.

Pulled this off of Garmin Mapsource between the two sea buoys.
26 05 617 N 
80 05 409 W


----------

